# Do hedgehogs need a salt lick?



## Willow14 (Jan 26, 2016)

I was told that they need a salt lick and a mineral stone but I have not seen anyone mention these in any other posts.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No hedgehogs do not need a salt lick, they aren't rodents like rabbits and it could be dangerous for them to have one.


----------

